# Add red and blue colour fish to the aquarium



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

I have currently 1M-3F yellow labs in my 55 gallons aquarium.
I would love to add some red and blue cichlids in the aquarium but unfortunately the peacocks female are brown so this is not much an option.
Are there any malawi cichlids where males are red or blue and the females are same colour or at least any other colour than brown ?
they should also be compatible with the yellow labs.
Thank you .


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Cobalt blue are blue whether male or female. Some are darker some lighter like a sky blue. I have them with yellow labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No true red and nothing even close with females that are the same color that can be kept with yellow labs.

Cobalt would work (Metraiclima callainos).

Another option would be Cynotilapia sp. hara which is also mid-blue but males have the black bars.


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks a lot, I got 4 cobalt blue, but until now I have no idea of ration male / female.. they are adults.. for now the yellow lab male is the boss.. will see in time how this will turn on.
I was also thinking at the peacock strawberry, I've seen a few of them in LFS and all a nice bright red, they were about 3 inches... I thought they could be male and female but looks like they are all male.. 
Do you know if females are red also or they are brown like most of the peacock females?

@DJRansome, Cynotilapia sp. hara this are very nice fishes (very bright blue), they look a lot like Demasoni, not sure if the same fish like Demansoni but usually this fish is not growing as big as peacocks, they are a bit too small ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacock females should be drab. The strawberries are hybrids, so you never know...also they could be hormoned (this is harmful) causing females to show male characteristics for a quick sale at the LFS.

I would definitely not add peacocks with cobalts (Metriaclima callainos) as the metriclima are fairly aggressive.

You might be looking at a different Cynotilapia...the hara are medium blue and males turn a very light blue black bars. Same size as labs.

Also there is no need to stock fish that grow to be the same size.


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Peacock females should be drab. The strawberries are hybrids, so you never know...also they could be hormoned (this is harmful) causing females to show male characteristics for a quick sale at the LFS.
> 
> I would definitely not add peacocks with cobalts (Metriaclima callainos) as the metriclima are fairly aggressive.
> 
> ...


ok than no peacocks with cobalts but there is no LFS store in my area where I can find the hara....  there are some selling the demasoni, expensive thought, but not the same as hara.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

C. moorii (Blue Dolphins) are pale blue (both sexes) and do well with yellow labs - I have done that combo a few times. If you got some (three or four) that were an inch or so you could enjoy them for a while (maybe a couple years) as they grow slowly. However eventually they (the dolphins) will need a bigger tank.

At that point you get the bigger tank or trade/sell them and move on to different fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OP has the blue cobalts and is now looking for a 3rd species. What about rusties? We usually order online to get the variety we need, IDK what might be available in Quebec. Avoid the demasoni.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> OP has the blue cobalts and is now looking for a 3rd species. What about rusties? We usually order online to get the variety we need, IDK what might be available in Quebec. Avoid the demasoni.


I have rusties, they are the most drab fish in my tank. My demasoni are my favorite they mess with each other but nobody else.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

ironspider said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > OP has the blue cobalts and is now looking for a 3rd species. What about rusties? We usually order online to get the variety we need, IDK what might be available in Quebec. Avoid the demasoni.
> ...


I used to have a Demasoni species tank, 3 males and 12 females. All was well for almost 2 years, now I have one very mean male and I am considering what to do with him...


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks guys, I am still thinking what to do ... since the new 4 blue cobalts addition my yellow lab male got a bit crazy, I think I will stick with the yellow labs and blue cobalts for a while... unless I remove the yellow lab females so the male will calm down...

Buying online would be an option but there is only one reasonable option here (as far as I know), I don't know if I can say the name here in this topic but they are in British Columbia.

I've seen the rusties in LFS ... they look ok but not that bright thought. As far as the demasoni I heard all kind of stories so I will avoid them.

The cynotilapia sp. hara are definitely on my list but not available to the online store from BritishColumbia...


----------



## fishndogs (Dec 5, 2017)

I believe I know the store in BC to which you referred -- they are a short drive from me. They carry mostly peacocks and sometimes a pretty good selection of tangs but not much by way of mbuna.

There is an online store in Quebec and one in Winnipeg, both of which seem to have good reputations. The Quebec store (greater Montreal area) currently lists 3 hara in stock. PM me if you would like the name/website.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Now that you have the cobalts don't add the hara. Nothing wrong with a tank with labs and cobalts, but I would add juveniles to manage aggression. I would add 4 labs and 4 cobalts.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

How about snow white socolofi? They aren't red, but I think the white would look really nice with the blue and yellow.


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

Fishndogs, I have just PM you.

DJRansome, I have 16 yellow labs fry in another tank but they are way too small now, just one month old... I will have to wait or buy some new labs. I also have 4 peacocks about 2" large (one very bright yellow blue color male)... this could work in the same tank only that they are peacocks... not sure thought... I have to try and see if degenerates than I remove them.. mind you it's always hard to remove them... unless I'm taking off most of the stones from the aquarium... 

james, white ones are nice .. but will keep them as a second option for now


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

I got some yellow labs eggs today.. also one of the blue cobalt is nesting just under the ceramic pot .... pushed the sand almost up to the incubator...


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

Just to update you guys, I went to a LFS and found and liked pseudotropheus crabro, took 5 of them... :roll: ... plus I was having 4 yellow peacocks and one yellow lab, all juvenile 8 months old.

Now i ended up with these in a 55G:

4 - yellow labs = 2 females + 1 males + 1 juvenile
4 - blue cobalt = at least on male + 3 female
4 - peacocks = 2 males plus 2 not sure yet... all juveniles
5 - seudotropheus crabro - still young, maybe 1 1/2 ...

For now looks like all spirits are calm but I know the cabro once will reach a certain age and size they will probably be a problem... I liked them too much so I couldn't resist... :wink: will mange this later

If you guys have any experience especially with cabro sharing the same aquarium with other species please share.

Thanks.


----------



## zedtechus (Jan 29, 2018)

New fish size in the image above:


----------

